
A Game of Life on Penrose Tilings - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.09301
======
pmoriarty
Here's a video of the Game of Life on a Penrose Tiling:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DFi4FgzEeQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DFi4FgzEeQ)

~~~
undersuit
I love that oscillator down in the bottom right!

------
dandare
Once I seriously wanted to have Penrose Tiling tiles in my bathroom but after
soon found out nobody manufactures such tiles and would have to produce them
manually with a tile cutter.

~~~
cpsempek
Not Penrose tilings, but my math professor's bathroom floors are pretty cool
[https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~greg/floors.html](https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~greg/floors.html)

~~~
clusmore
Don Knuth has a dragon curve in the entrance hall to his house:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v678Em6qyzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v678Em6qyzk)

------
swayvil
Anybody got a link to a working example?

I mean, this seems straightforward enough

This is sorta my field. My goal is pretty pictures. Would this make pretty
pictures? I dunno.

ok, here's a link :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DFi4FgzEeQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DFi4FgzEeQ)

~~~
Karliss
The paper describes a way of choosing a subset of tiles in penrose tiling that
form a rectangularish grid and play the usual game of life there. Cells no not
belonging to grid have little meaning in the cellular automaton. The paper
suggest leaving them off or setting the same color as cells forming grid. It
would probably look like game of life in slightly deformed grid.

------
amagitakayosi
Game of life always amazes me when I google about it... I also found these
videos:

Game of life on triangle tiles:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGNOP8aJlM8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGNOP8aJlM8)

generating Sierpinski's triangle:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSW6kfAnPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSW6kfAnPI)

------
fibo
Maybe someone is interested in this package I created. It can implement any
kind of Game of Life: [https://github.com/fibo/games-of-
life](https://github.com/fibo/games-of-life)

~~~
Karrot_Kream
Ooh that's nifty! Is there any way to read a bit more about rigorous
treatments of "Game of Life"? (Books on combinatorics I suspect?)

~~~
fibo
Thank you very much, I guess Conway wrote many articles about GoL. I am sorry
I have no reference about them, maybe you can find some in the GoL wiki here
[http://conwaylife.com/w/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://conwaylife.com/w/index.php?title=Main_Page)

------
jballanc
Now combine this with the 4-color theorem to set up a competition of 4 species
on the grid...

------
fibo
In the paper there is also a way to build a Penrose tiling using functions,
really interesting. Thank you again for sharing it!

------
coldcode
The challenging part is deciding what constitutes the 2d map in a non periodic
tiling.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Isn't it just a graph?

